# Galaxy Tab 10.1 Freeze Issues



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi my tablet is unrooted, it freezes up all the time, the bottom bar looses function all the time and these things are very annoying. Data has been wiped, issues still occur. Any ideas?


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Hi my tablet is unrooted, it freezes up all the time, the bottom bar looses function all the time and these things are very annoying. Data has been wiped, issues still occur. Any ideas?


Have you tried tasks rom? I had that issue as well. I ran stock for about 2 days and hated it. Jumped onto his rom and have been loving it ever since!







also is it just occuring during certain apps? I noticed the "mydlink" app makes mine freeze from time to time. Simple power button reset fixes that tho lol


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> Have you tried tasks rom? I had that issue as well. I ran stock for about 2 days and hated it. Jumped onto his rom and have been loving it ever since!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a huge fan of rooting and roms, but I'm not sure if I want to loose my access to google videos. I may have to wait until ICS is released or CM9


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> I'm a huge fan of rooting and roms, but I'm not sure if I want to loose my access to google videos. I may have to wait until ICS is released or CM9


Any approximate eta for those?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> Any approximate eta for those?


Never really know with OTA's but I would expect cm9 very soon


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Never really know with OTA's but I would expect cm9 very soon


Awesome!







I did some quick searching didn't come up with much. Have u come across a cm9 thread ne where for the galaxy tab yet? Id do more searching my my fiances laptop got hit with the f*cking win 7 antivirus pro virus. I got it removed successfully I do it all day long at work lol. But some how my desktop which was turned off alllll day got hit with it as soon as I turned it on. Somehow it got stored in my network somewhere, only other devices on it were our phones, the tab and the xbox. Oh and a wifi cam. I'm so pist! Imma end up wiping both computers just to make it gone for good. Let me know if you find ne thing. Thanks mane!


----------

